# Top Secret photoshop



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)




----------



## Alan (Jul 1, 2001)

Not more porn :thumbsup:


----------



## jasonchiu (Mar 8, 2006)

no roof scoop! whats the need?


----------



## Jadid (Jan 2, 2008)

jasonchiu said:


> no roof scoop! whats the need?


Exactly ??


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

roof scoop?!? that's streight from an Impreza.

Neverless cool photoshop.:thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

its only a bit of fun photoshop. Top Secret Japan obviously have their own ideas, but expect something special


----------



## Jadid (Jan 2, 2008)

Love those wheels :thumbsup:


----------

